# The Management of Savagery



## AWP (Feb 23, 2017)

Has anyone read this book/ treatise? It is basically a blueprint for creating a new caliphate.

Quick Wiki writeup: Management of Savagery - Wikipedia

A copy of the document, 250-ish pages long.

https://azelin.files.wordpress.com/...al-stage-through-which-the-umma-will-pass.pdf

I have a stack of things to read so I'm curious if this is worth my time, though probably good for discussion.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 24, 2017)

Synopsis: Make America angry enough to invade. Weaken it through attrition; attack economic targets to divert America's resources to their defense; establish Sharia law and infrastructure when US forces withdraw from a populated area; establish a media campaign to attract new recruits to the Jihad; blow shit up, kill infidels and generally continue being the same trouble-making goat-fucking assholes we've been for decades until the Great Satan destroys itself and we win the Big Cheese for Allah.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 24, 2017)

AWP said:


> Has anyone read this book/ treatise? It is basically a blueprint for creating a new caliphate.
> 
> Quick Wiki writeup: Management of Savagery - Wikipedia
> 
> ...



Yes, I read it as part of a course I was taking.  I had a hard copy version of it (English translation) before I donated it and all my terrorsim books to my old department.  It's a good read, and solid insight into what motivates our enemies.


----------



## AWP (Feb 24, 2017)

Ocoka One said:


> Synopsis: Make America angry enough to invade. Weaken it through attrition; attack economic targets to divert America's resources to their defense; establish Sharia law and infrastructure when US forces withdraw from a populated area; establish a media campaign to attract new recruits to the Jihad; blow shit up, kill infidels and generally continue being the same trouble-making goat-fucking assholes we've been for decades until the Great Satan destroys itself and we win the Big Cheese for Allah.



Also known as what they are doing or working towards. Just skimming through a few reviews it seems like something I should read and to put on our member's radar. It cracks me up, we have their game plan and they gave it to us, but we act confounded by their motives and TTP's.


----------



## CQB (Feb 25, 2017)

Incidentally, has anyone read Architect of the Global Jihad? It looks like its in the same league.


----------



## 81FO (Mar 12, 2017)

AWP said:


> Also known as what they are doing or working towards. Just skimming through a few reviews it seems like something I should read and to put on our member's radar. It cracks me up, we have their game plan and they gave it to us, but we act confounded by their motives and TTP's.



I would wager the confounding or confusion comes from not being a zelot. It is difficult to understand what is in the mind of savages, and possibly the title, *Management of Savagery *is to be taken at face value. Seems to be an adaptation of UW.  

Of course I have zero experience in UW application, only information I can draw from a number of books I have read on the subject. As a layman I find it very disturbing.

Of course I may be way off in my assesment, but it seems to be in play, and worse yet working...


----------



## Teufel (Mar 12, 2017)

"Management of savagery" is the name of my sarcastic meme warfare doctrine on this site.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 12, 2017)

Ocoka One said:


> Synopsis: Make America angry enough to invade. Weaken it through attrition; attack economic targets to divert America's resources to their defense; establish Sharia law and infrastructure when US forces withdraw from a populated area; establish a media campaign to attract new recruits to the Jihad; blow shit up, kill infidels and generally continue being the same trouble-making goat-fucking assholes we've been for decades until the Great Satan destroys itself and we win the Big Cheese for Allah.



I just laughed out loud bro!

M.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 12, 2017)

Whalid Phares wrote a book call _Future Jihad: Terrorist Strategies Against America, _which I read about six years ago and it contains much of the same material as in the source in the OP, although more in regard to AQ than to ISIS...although much of the strategy is similar.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Mar 21, 2017)

Never read it, never plan to. I have enough shit on my book shelf that still needs reading.

HOWEVER -

I did notice the little manifesto it aims to make itself in terms of a how-to for VEOs of Islamic faith. I feel like the US and allied forces would be smart to continue using SOF instead of an occupying force. Really seems to delay the attrition effect the manifesto refers to - that and the overall mentality in my area is dudes fucking love deploying anyway.

.02


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 21, 2017)

Sorry mate, VEO?


----------



## The Hate Ape (Mar 21, 2017)

SpitfireV said:


> Sorry mate, VEO?



Violent Extremist Organizations


----------



## Totentanz (Mar 21, 2017)

SpitfireV said:


> Sorry mate, VEO?



Violent Extremist Organizations... the new buzzword for "terrorist group/organization"


----------



## The Hate Ape (Mar 21, 2017)

Totentanz said:


> Violent Extremist Organizations... the new buzzword for "terrorist group/organization"



I don't know if its new to others, but I've seen that shit since maybe '13? There was a pretty good blend of analysts getting some mic time during commander's meetings and in all phases of the CONOP process (including the brief back to the AOB) so perhaps that's how I picked up on it.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 21, 2017)

I've not seen it in any of our reports so new to me at least! Thanks guys.


----------

